# NEW and need help with saber lights



## wildplow (Dec 22, 2010)

i recently decided to upgrade to the saber lights...i have it all hooked up but am having issues

1st...When i turn on my truck head lights (switch to light moduels off) = both high and low beams are on in the truck, plus the high beam indacator is always on...

And when the switch to the moduels is on the plow lights come on and the truck lights go off like i beleive are to do...but the plow lights have only one beam, not sure if its high beam or low, and again the high beam indacator is always on

PLEASE HELP...SNOW IS COMING

i want to add that this is on a 96 GMC 3/4 ton


----------



## wildplow (Dec 22, 2010)

ill also add, the adapter harness i have on now is part# 07104 and the headlights are hb3 and hb4


----------



## zzamud (Dec 23, 2010)

suuuure now i find this thread!!! im havn same issue on my chevy


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

wildplow;1165062 said:


> ill also add, the adapter harness i have on now is part# 07104 and the headlights are hb3 and hb4


You're 100% absolutely sure of that? Because it sounds like you have the incorrect adapters although I've seen these adapters incorrectly pinned or packaged many times.

Look on the adapter connectors that plug into the trucks headlamps themselves, see if you can see a small "A" and "B" at each socket of the connector. What color wire is in socket A on each of the low and high beam connectors at the headlamps?


----------



## wildplow (Dec 22, 2010)

B&B;1165629 said:


> You're 100% absolutely sure of that? Because it sounds like you have the incorrect adapters although I've seen these adapters incorrectly pinned or packaged many times.
> 
> Look on the adapter connectors that plug into the trucks headlamps themselves, see if you can see a small "A" and "B" at each socket of the connector. What color wire is in socket A on each of the low and high beam connectors at the headlamps?


i bought the hadapter harness from a truck equipment comp. so i figure the harness is right...however i will get to home from work early today and check out the wires/colors and position...but you know now a days people like to sell things as something there not....ie..sell aftermarket or homemade as oem

the regular truck lights acted like this after i attached the adapter harness befor i even put power to the modules....

i had a guy tryin to say it is both of my moduels, but i say no way, 1 they are brand new, 2 the plow lights still come on when i flip the switch

im figuring the whole time its in the harness but need EXPERT help


----------



## wildplow (Dec 22, 2010)

zzamud;1165242 said:


> suuuure now i find this thread!!! im havn same issue on my chevy


were did you get your harness? same year truck and all?


----------



## zzamud (Dec 23, 2010)

wildplow;1165661 said:


> were did you get your harness? same year truck and all?


harness off 2000 chevy and everything works but truck lights both hi and low on and only one light on plow dunno if its hi or low


----------



## wildplow (Dec 22, 2010)

B&B;1165629 said:


> You're 100% absolutely sure of that? Because it sounds like you have the incorrect adapters although I've seen these adapters incorrectly pinned or packaged many times.
> 
> Look on the adapter connectors that plug into the trucks headlamps themselves, see if you can see a small "A" and "B" at each socket of the connector. What color wire is in socket A on each of the low and high beam connectors at the headlamps?


they are blue...i received an email with a pdf file that showed this exact harness and a detailed scamatic of it with color and letters, but when i compare the two(both pic and actuall part is 07104) the wires seem reversed on the one end of the adapter, the end that goes into the modules look right, but the other 4 ends the scamatic is showing them pinned backwards....what do you recommend i do? how hard is it to re pin it?


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

I highly doubt you have the terminal extraction tool but a small piece of wire and some patience will also allow you to remove each pin and flip them over. The hack method is to chop all the plugs off and flip them over.

Or simply exchange the adapters with a correct set.


----------



## wildplow (Dec 22, 2010)

B&B you think that is my trouble? why would i get a messed up harness like that? and im not to careless, i will work at the plugs carfully if you think that switching them around is what needs to be done...i will not cut and splice...id rather spend the money IF NEED BE to get another....but if i can simply fix this one, id like too.....i guess some nutball had his head up his arse the day he built this harness...

so B&B what do you think bud?


----------



## zzamud (Dec 23, 2010)

I dont think mine are pinned backwards they workd on a 2000 truck same as mine. Mine just has autoheadlights and according to meyer i need a seperate adapter 07108. But local meyer dist. Says they just unhook the auto headlamps. Because i think somewhere its backeeding the his and lowbeams. I just cant figure out how to unhook the auto lamps. Guess im just tryi g to save the 130 for the adapter 07108


----------



## wildplow (Dec 22, 2010)

i hear that zzamud.....


----------



## zzamud (Dec 23, 2010)

Im going to meyer dealer on mon or tues. And they gonna fix. Whatever they do to fix i will pass the info along


----------



## wildplow (Dec 22, 2010)

thank you very much....im thinkin my harness has to be messed up...some truck equip. company sent me the scamatic of the 07104 harness, i was told this is the right harness for the application, its just the scamatic dosnt match the harness i have in my hand exactly.....if all i have to do is match the scamatic it shouldnt be a hard fix....but then again i dont want to mess up the expensive modules...


----------



## wildplow (Dec 22, 2010)

what do you think B&B


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

wildplow;1168573 said:
 

> B&B you think that is my trouble?


 Absolutely. The blue (common) wires should all be in the "B" side of the sockets not the "A" which means they're pinned for a positive common system instead of the negative common system your truck is. If you have the schematics look at p/n 7185 and you find yours are pinned as a 7185 adapter... because those are the ones for a positive common system.

So they were either assembled incorrectly or labeled incorrectly, which as I stated before both are pretty common. Meyer has never been highly regarded for their outstanding quality control.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

zzamud;1168574 said:


> I dont think mine are pinned backwards they workd on a 2000 truck same as mine.


Are they both the same body style?


----------



## wildplow (Dec 22, 2010)

you are the man B&B....thanks a bunch...ill let ya know the out come...let me know what i owe ya and a paypal address for your time and ill shoot it right over to ya...merry christmas too


----------



## wildplow (Dec 22, 2010)

wired up one side, man those pins are a pain....hooked it up and it worked perfect...


----------



## zzamud (Dec 23, 2010)

It work out for u wildplow? So which socket are u switchn the b one?


----------



## wildplow (Dec 22, 2010)

i got my problem solved....i changed the pins on each headlight conector end....(the 4 ends) on both adapters......made sure the blue wires went to B....left the other single end alone


----------



## wildplow (Dec 22, 2010)

is yours the same body style as mine? or the newer style? like B&B mentioned....cause you could have got the harness off a new style truck that year and your the old style or vise versa.....if you catch my drift...they might be different


----------



## zzamud (Dec 23, 2010)

I have new body style truck. But i swear guy i bought plow off of said it came off 2000 mines a 99. And my headlights doing same thing yours are doing


----------



## wildplow (Dec 22, 2010)

i might be wrong but i think 2000 had the old style, maybe his was old style, hints...you have the same adapter i have, and my truck is old style....but i could be wrong about 00 having old style


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

zzamud;1168821 said:


> I have new body style truck. But i swear guy i bought plow off of said it came off 2000 mines a 99. And my headlights doing same thing yours are doing


 Could have been an old body style 2000, thats why I asked if they were both the same body style or not. Old body style is negative common, new body style is positive thus require different adapters or a re-pin.


----------



## wildplow (Dec 22, 2010)

thats what i thought, i mean about the 2000 having old body style too....B&B would he need the 07185 then?


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

wildplow;1168913 said:


> thats what i thought, i mean about the 2000 having old body style too....B&B would he need the 07185 then?


Correct, if his is a new body style.


----------



## zzamud (Dec 23, 2010)

So basically. I have your harness and u have mine. And we can just repin to fix? Which connectors do i need to repin?


----------



## wildplow (Dec 22, 2010)

actually i have a 07185 coming in the mail, bought it the other day, just hasnt arrived yet, it was a ditch effort to figure this thing out...give me your address and as soon as it gets here its yours...ill send it to ya...merry christmas...

i repinned mine so im good...but if you just want to re pin yours thats cool....

i happy we have forums like this all over the net....i love forums for any type of man toys i get involved in...lol


----------



## zzamud (Dec 23, 2010)

So basically. I have your harness and u have mine. And we can just repin to fix? Which connectors do i need to repin?


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

zzamud;1169060 said:


> can just repin to fix? Which connectors do i need to repin?


Flip both of the two paired wires over in each of the four separate connectors. Simple as that if you don't want to wait on WP's offer, which I will say was a nice gesture. :salute:


----------



## zzamud (Dec 23, 2010)

Thanks for the offer bro but if all it takes is me switchn pins on each of the headlight connecters ill go with that and save the money! Thnaks again tho. Can u send the harnesses back and get u money back? Or save them for spares? I hope to repin mine tomorrow and ill let u know how it goes


----------



## wildplow (Dec 22, 2010)

ok buddy...good luck, just remember to switch both wires on all 4 ends on both of the harness's


----------



## wildplow (Dec 22, 2010)

zzamud;1170105 said:


> Thanks for the offer bro but if all it takes is me switchn pins on each of the headlight connecters ill go with that and save the money! Thnaks again tho. Can u send the harnesses back and get u money back? Or save them for spares? I hope to repin mine tomorrow and ill let u know how it goes


so how did you make out?


----------



## wildplow (Dec 22, 2010)

B&B....what do you think i did this time.....everything was working fine....now i go to get in my truck to go to work and try to turn on the headlights and nothing....no headlights.....on the truck or on the plow...i can hear the moduels clickin when i flip the switch.....


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Disconnect the OEM headlamp harness's from the modules and reconnect them to the headlamps and see if the truck lamps work. If they do then you fried the modules, which are very sensitive to improper connections. So to is the truck.


----------



## wildplow (Dec 22, 2010)

well...i feel like an idiot...after posting this i went bcak out to mess with it a little more(dark out and im already gonna be late for work)....i got to thinkin well maybe i blowed a low beam fuse in the moduels so i hit the high beam lever in the truck and bam....the lights were on....hit the switch to low beams and bam...the lights were on...i figured out that the high/low beam lever was sticking just enough that it was stuck between the beams of some sort...wasnt anything at all...probly just a little coffee down in there from where some dude run me off the road on the way to the mountains deer hunting the other week...just really didnt notic it sticking...and i thought i cleaned it all up after that happened....man do i feel stupid...but happy at the same time...


----------



## zzamud (Dec 23, 2010)

Repind drivers side. Still same problem. Gonna repin passangers and see if it changes or not


----------



## zzamud (Dec 23, 2010)

Lights are fully operational!! Thanks a bunch guys !


----------



## wildplow (Dec 22, 2010)

awsome...glad to hear it...im loving the new lights on mine


----------

